

Dear Google how is tracking my location not personally identifiable data? - inkaudio

You know where I live and can track down where I go to work, where I go to school, where I go to shop. Anyone with access to that data can look up the address online to find the name of the person or persons who lives there, then use the rest of location data to narrow things down.<p>Either way I'm not "enemy of the state" so it does not bother me much, but data is personally identifiable.
======
yanw
From a response they sent to the press:

 _Any location data that is sent back to Google location servers is anonymized
and is not tied or traceable to a specific user._

It's anonymized. They technically aren't tracking your location but finding
out where a 'place' is through the triangulation data of that area, which is
sent to their servers so next time someone in that location queries their
database - via an app for example - gets more accurate feedback.

